# Looking for a groomer - Toronto, Canada



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I have no idea what it's like up there but down in TX NONE of the groomers know how to do a show type grooming. They do what is called a sanitary clip and many times this is done so poorly. Prices will vary... In the Ft. Worth/Dallas area it is $145. for a bath and blow dry / no groomer involved. In my current small town it's $35 for a bath & blow dry.. they even clip the nails & clean out the ears, so I was told. I've never used them so don't know how good of a job they do but you can see the price variations.

I'm still in the learning phase for the golden grooming part but have never taken any of my dogs, golden or not to a groomer. I have always done it myself. I did find a place (where I used to live) that offered a DIY bath option. Basically they offered the tubs, shampoo, grooming tables and dryers. I think it was like $7. This cut down on the bathroom clean up 

If you call around looking for groomers be sure and ask if they use cage dryers. The better grooming places will have someone that "hand" dries your dog vs. spending 3 hrs in a cage with hot air blowing on them.. this is not good.

IF you decide to do this yourself be sure and get them thoroughly dry as damp skin can contribute to getting hot spots. It's not that hard to give them a bath and blow them dry and worth the investment to purchase the dryer. 

I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for your help. From what I can find, DIY might be my best option.

Thanks again,
Peter


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I believe some Pet Valu store locations have grooming/bathing areas where you can bring your pet bathed & groomed by yourself. I don't know what the cost is but if you don't have the space, that is an option.


----------

